# Share & Coulter pub - Herne bay august 2019



## khurbanx (Aug 26, 2019)

Share & Coulter pub 

The explore

Just a quick explore with boyfriends and fellow Instagram friend To finsh up the month - tbh the explore was quick on and was pretty gutted ....But i did put a hole in the floor woops  





History :https://www.kentonline.co.uk/herne-bay/news/mystery-surrounds-future-of-derelict-pub-180698/ 


Mystery continues to surround the future of a derelict pub as a councillor revealed he had been “overwhelmed” with complaints about it.

The Share and Coulter in Owls Hatch Road has remained empty since it was snapped up by an unknown bidder for £265,000 at an auction in September 2015.​



DSC_0064 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


DSC_0071 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


DSC_0067 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


DSC_0055 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


DSC_0046 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


DSC_0043 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


DSC_0039 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 27, 2019)

A bit thrashed I would say.


----------

